# College Student in Dubai for a Month



## juice (Jul 4, 2012)

So here is the story:

My Dad just moved to Dubai for work.

I just finished my Junior year (3rd) of college and am about to enter my Senior year (4th)

My lease is up and my new lease doesnt start till September.

My Dad wants/is forcing me to stay with him in Dubai for a month.

He is staying at his girlfriends cozy one bedroom apartment.

We agreed that I get to stay at a reasonably cheap hotel. (No way I am staying with the psycho chick)

First few days I am probably going to go to the top of the tall buildings and the shopping centers.

For the next month, I will be bored out of my mind.

I understand that Dubai has a "night life" but and while I am sure my Dad has been reveling in it, I would rather stay away from the hookers and sausage fest clubs (which is what I have gathered). I go to bars/frats in the states, but from what I have gathered I should stay away from the "night life".

Few questions:
1. Where should I stay? Is there somewhere that would be nice for a 22 year old college student. Note, I am a third generation Iranian male so I blend in with Middle Easterners but dont speak any language other than English. I want somewhere that is metropolitan(like New York) so I dont feel too lonely but not the red light district.

2. What should I do? I am an avid skiier and I was really excited when I heard about indoor skiing and really disappointed when I realized it was just a single bunny hill.

3. I am actually concerned about how socially isolated I will be for that month.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

juice said:


> So here is the story:
> 
> My Dad just moved to Dubai for work.
> 
> ...


Run around the Dubai Marina and you will be OK, a bit hot to actually enjoy a lot but still OK.


----------

